# Running Around in Circles



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi All, I've seen this touched upon in a few threads but couldn't find one that addresses my question. If there is one out there please let me know.

Mac's almost 8 months old and for the last couple months I've noticed his behavior changing outside.

When we sit outside and watch him (literally...just sit there and look at him ), he runs around the entire yard like he's doing laps. Then he'll run around in smaller circles. If one of us gets up to go inside or even to the garage he stops in his tracks and runs up to us. If I approach him he just starts running again not even letting me pet him.

During the day, I work in my sunroom and Mac runs in smaller circles in front of the windows so I can see him eventhough his leash is long enough to do laps. Sometimes I move his leash so he can come in and out of the sun room and he'll run in even smaller circles because he's on a shorter lead.

He doesn't want to come in the house or sit in the sun room with me. He doesn't want to play when he's in this mode. It seems like he just wants us to stare at him while he does his own thing.

Just really curious if your dogs act this way. Carrie


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I think Mac needs a lot of exercise,lol The only time I've ever seen a dog run in circles is when their really excited and need to burn this extra energy off. Does he play fetch or chase? I would engage in more constructive play time


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have seen something like that in my Catahoula. The breed requires a lot exercise and if mine doesn't get it he runs circles in the yard for some time. 

I just have to laugh at him and have put it on cue. Saying "run around" can get him immediately doing galloping laps around the yard.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I think Mac needs a lot of exercise,lol The only time I've ever seen a dog run in circles is when their really excited and need to burn this extra energy off. Does he play fetch or chase? I would engage in more constructive play time


 
We thought the same thing...maybe he wasn't getting enough exercise.. so we increased his walks and he's been swimming at least once daily. He loves to play fetch and chase...but when he's in this mode where he does his laps...he doesn't want to play...its so weird.

If I do go in the house for even a few minutes he'll bark then run under his tree and lay there until I return. I can actually see him from inside the house. When I return, he resumes his laps. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My Rosa will run figure 8's around us when she's wound up. I think it's too funny that your dog requires an audience! Niko loves his Jolly Ball but won't play with it unless we are there to watch him.

Sounds like racing laps is fun for your dog and he wants you to watch. I guess as long as it's not an obsessive-type thing...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That is funny then,lol Maybe he you should start running circles with him- my dogs always stop and look at me like WTH are you doing mom?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. When my nephew was little he wanted me to watch him watch movies...and watch him play video games...he didn't want me to play...just watch. Reminds me of Mac.

Sometimes I do run around with him and spray him with the hose LOL bad mom


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine love the hose they jump up to eat the water,lol Thats a fun game!!! Mac may be showing you his running skills trying to make it a game- it's kinda cute


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

He's got the zoomies and it's very normal for an active dog. They enjoy the run and it's very entertaining. I will stomp my foot at my dog and then he's off. Good fun, let him run.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What she said...the zoomies!! Our last shepherd, Omy, would do this crazy running thing up and down the hill, all around the trees, with a really goofy gait. If we started playing, she'd stop and look at us like we ruined everything. She just wanted to run while we watched. Silly puppies


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs run together, and do circle, but it is more of a herding type behavior. I'm happy they have the room to do it! I'd hate if they had to be on leash for exercise.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I have noticed that when I'm more active with Sobacca (like today we ran two miles)....he tends to want to sprint around in circles or figure eight's more!!!
Today we went for a 2-mile run (which isn't that far....but with how hot it has been it's enough to wear him out in the morning) and then tonight we went outside and he sprinted circles around me at top speed until his tongue was hanging out of the side of his mouth!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks to all for taking the time to reply. I figured (hoped) this was normal...the weirdest part for me is he always needs me to watch or he'll stop LOL


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah.. it's most likely the zoomies. You'll probably see less and less of the zoomies as they get older, but they'll always happen from time to time. Look up dog zoomies on youtube and you'll find plenty of entertaining videos.

From the sound of things, it seems like he's getting enough exercise, but what about mental stimulation? What kind of training do you do? Mental stimulation is just as important as the physical stuff with a breed like this.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Lucy - Good point. We do the basic tricks a couple times a day so he feels like he's working. We're focusing on come, stay & heal so we can phase him off leash...but thats it


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I make lucy work for everything she gets. If she wants me to throw a ball, she needs to sit and stay first before it's thrown. If it's dinner, she needs for me to give her the "ok" command before she can start eating. If she wants to get in the car or go outside, she has to sit and focus on me for 10 seconds before i open any doors. 

I'll also try and teach a new trick or expand an existing trick every couple weeks too to keep things new and keep her mind going. 

Stuff like that. It really works their mind.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you for the ideas. We're working on some of the stuff you mentioned ... like leave it/ok for food and activities. I think I've been too soft and it seems like he is actually asking me to work him harder. Ya know what I mean? Its like sometimes when I give him something for free he snubs it...I don't know.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Well he is still a puppy too, so i'm sure a lot of what he does just has a lot to do with his age. As he gets older, his mind will mature. Sounds like you're doing a good job raising that pup though.


----------

